# School time table



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is my granddaughter aged 7 new school hours

9-1 mon-weds, 3.30-5 mon & tue, 9.30-12.30 thurs &fri and 330-5 turs & fri


Who what or why would anyone think this up?

my grandsons start school at 7.55.. some days they finish at 1 or at 3... both of them finish together 2 days a week...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is my granddaughter aged 7 new school hours
> 
> 9-1 mon-weds, 3.30-5 mon & tue, 9.30-12.30 thurs &fri and 330-5 turs & fri
> 
> ...


What a nightmare! I remember when my three were little in the UK and for one year I had to drop eldest at primary school (juniors), drive back to within 100 yards of my home to drop youngest at nursery school, and then drive back to the same primary school to drop middle child at infants. I then picked youngest up just before lunch, and got the other two in the afternoon, thankfully within 15 minutes of each other. It was largely a problem of my own making as the youngest could have gone to nursery at the primary school but I was governor of the nursery school near to our house, and was passionate about the wonderful early years education it provided...

Unfortunately, there is not a lot of joined up thinking in timetabling of state education either in Spain or the UK it seems. Mind you, they grow up in a blink of an eye, and then you don't have to oversee the school run in the same way


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is my granddaughter aged 7 new school hours
> 
> 9-1 mon-weds, 3.30-5 mon & tue, 9.30-12.30 thurs &fri and 330-5 turs & fri
> 
> ...


that's ridiculous! - I wonder what thethinking behind the shorter morning Thurs & Fri is :confused2:

the 'split day' is pretty standard though - and an afternoon off is fairly common too

at primary, my two did 9 - 12:30 & 3 - 4:30 mon to fri they stayed at school for lunch though - they do lots of lunchtime activities too

now in secondary, they both start at 7:55 & finish at 2 - except the older one finishes at 3 on Monday & Wednesday............... but since they walk to school it makes no odds to me, just means lunch is late those days


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I have two children in ESO and one still in primary.

All three of them finish at different times on different days - it's an absolute nightmare as we have to use the car to pick them up and drop them off.

For the two in ESO, the youngest finishes at 12:55 on Tue, Wed and Thur whilst the eldest finishes at 1:45 on those days. This means that we simply sit in the car and wait ...!!!!!

They then finish at 5:30 whilst our youngest finishes at 5:00 - yet more waiting around!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The teachers in granddaughters school would like to finish at 2pm each day.. which would of course be a sensible solution but then what has common sense got to do with it?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The kids here get 8.00 - 2.30/3.00 every day or they leave at 7.30 back at 3 if they are bussing to Alcalá la Real (some are boarding there). Quick lunch then additional classes such as English, French, Maths, Music, or more sporting activities such as judo, football, karate, band practice, etc. all of these are private lessons. SWMBO starts at 3.30 until 9.30 most evenings giving English classes (Mon- Thurs) with the odd private lesson at home either in English or French on Friday. The suegra gives English classes to adult Spanish, and Spanish to adult Brits with some older teenies thrown in.

I just do class preparation work and write a newsletter in English which is often quite meaningful for the students of English since it is about here (mostly) or our holidays, etc. We have over 120 subscribers worldwide.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

My 8 y/o daughter & 5y/o son both do 9am til 2pm and the school & pre-school are right next to each other, seems at least some places can do things right a little bit


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is my granddaughter aged 7 new school hours
> 
> 9-1 mon-weds, 3.30-5 mon & tue, 9.30-12.30 thurs &fri and 330-5 turs & fri
> 
> ...


How absurd!
How can people work around that? And it's such a bad timetable for the kids too! No routine, some really long days, some really short.
So what's the story behind it Maiden?
Afaik all of these kind of things have to be approved by the LEA - a center can't just change it's timetable when it wants. Or perhaps it's the LEA that has changed it itself...??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How absurd!
> How can people work around that? And it's such a bad timetable for the kids too! No routine, some really long days, some really short.
> So what's the story behind it Maiden?
> Afaik all of these kind of things have to be approved by the LEA - a center can't just change it's timetable when it wants. Or perhaps it's the LEA that has changed it itself...??




I have no idea what the thinking is... I think it must also be the same timetable for the preschool as that is attached.
My daughters friend is on the PTA so I will ask.. although my daughter did say once when they changed the timetable that the school just didn't want parents to be complacent lol..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

What region is this in? Budget cutbacks? It seems *very* strange to me, especially since it means they've just got 24 hours of class a week, one less than up here. Sure, it's just an hour but that adds up! Do they have extra days in the school year?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

halydia said:


> What region is this in? Budget cutbacks? It seems *very* strange to me, especially since it means they've just got 24 hours of class a week, one less than up here. Sure, it's just an hour but that adds up! Do they have extra days in the school year?




Monforte del cid.. alicante,


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

_Comunidad Valenciana_? No comment, it's just too easy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How absurd!
> How can people work around that? And it's such a bad timetable for the kids too! No routine, some really long days, some really short.
> So what's the story behind it Maiden?
> Afaik all of these kind of things have to be approved by the LEA - a center can't just change it's timetable when it wants. Or perhaps it's the LEA that has changed it itself...??


there's only 1 short day, if you write it out clearly (I think)

Mon - 9-5 with lunch 1-3:30
Tues - 9-5 with lunch 1-3:30
Wed - 9 - 1
Thurs - 9:30-5 with lunch 12:30-3:30
Fri - 9:30-5 with lunch 12:30-3:30

so it seems that they get a half day on Wednesday - as I said before, not all that unusual - and & on Thurs & Friday they start half an hour later & finish earlier for lunch

not ideal for the kids - & a nightmare logistically - but perhaps not as bad as it seemed at first glance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> there's only 1 short day, if you write it out clearly (I think)
> 
> Mon - 9-5 with lunch 1-3:30
> Tues - 9-5 with lunch 1-3:30
> ...


2 different lunch times?
2 different start times?
2 different pick up times?
A half day mid week?
Give me a break. That's a terrible timetable no matter how you look at it!

If unemployment's high around there they should be able to work round it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 2 different lunch times?
> 2 different start times?
> 2 different pick up times?
> A half day mid week?
> ...


yes, still awful - but when I first glanced at what Maiden wrote I thought that they were doing some mornings & some afternoons

this _is_ logistically a nightmare for the parents, as I said, but not so very different for the kids, I suspect, than before - except for the bonus (as I'm Im sure _they _see it ) of an afternoon off


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The used to get a Wednesday afternoon off two years ago then it was stopped and has been reintroduced. I suspect they are working around a time table to suit the head.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The used to get a Wednesday afternoon off two years ago then it was stopped and has been reintroduced. I suspect they are working around a time table to suit the head.


 Dont forget we are talking about primary and juniors..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dont forget we are talking about primary and juniors..


exactly - as far as kids that age are concerned, from their point of view, they get a lie in twice a week & an extra afternoon off 


a pain for the parents of course, and for any teachers with kids at other schools


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> exactly - as far as kids that age are concerned, from their point of view, they get a lie in twice a week & an extra afternoon off
> 
> 
> a pain for the parents of course, and for any teachers with kids at other schools


Well no.. my granddaughter likes school, after she has eaten her lunch she is always desperate to go back.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well no.. my granddaughter likes school, after she has eaten her lunch she is always desperate to go back.


I think that is a very valid point. The kids we encounter love going to school, so much so that they go for private lessons on top. One punishment threatened by parents is that the child can't go to additional English classes which, apparently, instantly brings the child into line.


----------

